

Take Seed From VCs To Get Them Hooked - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2008/03/take-seed-from.html
Entrepreneurs sometimes don't position themselves to take seed money from VCs. Some don't think to reach out to VCs that do seed investments and others avoid VCs at this stage.<p>In general, it's a good idea to take VC money in the seed round (if possible). Getting VC support early can make it easy to finance your company over the long term. Good VCs are typically pretty good at bringing new investors into the company for you. Once VCs are behind your company they have a vested financial and reputation-based interest in your.<p>However, hooking VCs early does present a risk...<p>More at markpeterdavis.com
======
epall
Be careful! VCs also have a somewhat different outlook than founders or
angels. Taking money early from them means they're involved early, and they're
probably going to want to see results. Some pressure can be healthy, but too
much can kill a company.

